# New Comp



## Gerard_M (22/2/05)

I am looking at holding a brewing comp. The winning beer will be brewed at Paddy's Brewery in a 6hl batch.* ALL GRAIN ONLY*. The winning beer will be added to our range. 4.8%alc/vol max. If you live in Sydney or are willing to travel then you are required to be present on brew day. If the beer is popular we will keep it on tap. Is this a good idea yes or no? 
Any feedback is welcome. I will take all suggestions on board and post the final guidelines for the comp at the end of March.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## jgriffin (22/2/05)

Yes and no.

Can you imagine the bragging rights? Then again, can you imagine the bragging? 

All i can say is, where do i enter????


----------



## johnno (22/2/05)

Hi Gerard,
That is an excellent concept.
Sounds like a real goer. An oppurtunity like this for a homebrewer would get some good publicity as well. Maybe the winners beer can be brewed for the year till the next comp?
Bloody fanatastic!!

cheers
johnno


----------



## MCWB (23/2/05)

Sounds great Gerard.


----------



## Doc (23/2/05)

I'd be in for that.
Hope the guidelines won't be to restrictive as 4.8%alc/vol is restrictive enough for me already :lol: 
I'll give some more thought to it on the bus this morning in terms of my suggestions.

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (23/2/05)

Things to remember
Higher Alc/Vol means higher excise. We have to be able to sell the beer at the same price as all the others which is $3.20 as of this morning. We also have to be able to sell 600 litres of the stuff. Remember where the pub is!
Best way to get your ideas sorted would be come in & try the beers we are doing at the moment. This may sound arrogant , but then I don't really care if it does.I am not going to replace a beer that is already on tap. We don't have a Stout, Belgian Ale, Irish Red, Lager, Australian Pale or Sparkling style ale,Kolsch,IPA, Organic, Vienna..................Gluten Free?? Why not!

Beers that I wouldn't bother with- Pilsner, Choc Porter, Amber, Wheat or Pale Ale.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (23/2/05)

Perfect.
Gerard I fully understand the reason for the alc/vol requirements. The range of available and suggested options is great .



> Stout, Belgian Ale, Irish Red, Lager, Australian Pale or Sparkling style ale,Kolsch,IPA, Organic, Vienna..................Gluten Free??



I've got some ideas on the Belgian Ale, Irish Red and Kolsch styles and am looking forward to the challenge.
In fact if I hadn't already weighed out the grains for Saturdays brew last night (wiesse), then I'd be starting to experiment already.

Looking forward to it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Justin (23/2/05)

I wanna play too. Sounds like a fun idea. But unfortunately I cant justify getting up to Sydney just for a comp.  

I'd offer up something like a schwarzbier. I find this the dark beer to win over the non-dark beer drinkers, well at least the one I brew anyway. Black as black with out the bitter/burnt/acrid taste that most people expect and dont like about stouts, instead just the subtle roastyness of Carafa Sp3 and a full malty flavour from some Munich. It's always nice to see peoples faces when they say I don't like dark beer, and I say "Just give this one a try".

Sounds like a fun comp. Good luck to all entries.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/2/05)

Hi Gerard

It would be good if you make it open to all Australia and allow postal entries, I for one would fly to Sydney at my expense to see my beer upsized in a real brewery in the unlikely event of winning. 

How long would the Sydney visit need to be - from brewing to tasting the fermented result about a week?

Would there be a limiting cost per litre for the ingredients for the beer to be viable?

Would someone in Sydney be able to do some tasting and post detailed notes on the existing beers to give us foreigners a better feel for what would fit?

Would an ESB be on the list of possible additions?

Great idea.

Simon


----------



## Doc (23/2/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> It would be good if you make it open to all Australia and allow postal entries



GL, Reading between the lines I think it is open to anyone.
The proviso is that if you win then you have to come and help brew it. Sounds like you are up for that :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (23/2/05)

Sounds like a top idea Gerard. I'm in for a laugh. Didn't give the Mash Paddle a go in the end, but hve broken my comp duck elsewhere so it is all go now  

Shawn.


----------



## Justin (23/2/05)

Ok, I probably misread that too. I thought you had to be present for the judging but it appears not.

Any more info Gerard?

Cheers, JD


----------



## quincy (23/2/05)

I'm not an AGer (yet ??) but I think this is a great idea. If I was an AGer I couldn't think of anything better than my own brew pouring from a public tap.

Maybe this might just be the thing to push me to the dark side. <_< 

mmmm..... mash tun, kettle and a $hit load of luck   

Maybe just maybe - no guts no glory  

Cheers


----------



## quincy (23/2/05)

slap slap "c'mon quincy - wake up its just a dream!!!"

Oh the competition :blink:  

But the bragging rights  

"Relax quincy - its all right. Go back to sleep"


----------



## pint of lager (23/2/05)

Great idea Gerard, I will be in on it. Have a read through the mash paddle guidelines, that may give you some ideas for your comp. 

Will there be any restrictions along the lines of local grains only?

Could the winner take home a keg full of brew? Or maybe a fermenter full?

All the best with setting the comp up.


----------



## Gough (23/2/05)

pint of lager said:


> Could the winner take home a keg full of brew? Or maybe a fermenter full?
> 
> All the best with setting the comp up.
> [post="46539"][/post]​




Top idea POL. Now why didn't I suggest that?  

Shawn.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/2/05)

Count me in too, a great idea, but maybe it would be best to limit the styles to something you think you can sell in your area. Just a thought.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Doc (23/2/05)

It would be great to get a keg of the resultant commercial brew that you developed the recipe for and helped brew.
mmmmm, maybe time to dust off that 45 litre keg  

Doc


----------



## pint of lager (23/2/05)

Yes Doc, I have a 45 litre keg spare too.

I could lend you a 200 litre drum that would make a great fermenter. I am sure you could use it somehow as a dispensing keg. Just need a fridge big enough.

Only kidding Gerard.


----------



## Snow (23/2/05)

Great idea, Gerard. I'd be more than keen to have a go. 

- Snow


----------



## jgriffin (23/2/05)

Gerard_M said:


> Things to remember
> Higher Alc/Vol means higher excise. We have to be able to sell the beer at the same price as all the others which is $3.20 as of this morning. We also have to be able to sell 600 litres of the stuff. Remember where the pub is!
> Best way to get your ideas sorted would be come in & try the beers we are doing at the moment. This may sound arrogant , but then I don't really care if it does.I am not going to replace a beer that is already on tap. We don't have a Stout, Belgian Ale, Irish Red, Lager, Australian Pale or Sparkling style ale,Kolsch,IPA, Organic, Vienna..................Gluten Free?? Why not!
> 
> ...




Any chance of telling us foreigners exactly what you have on tap already? Or is that choc-porter, pils, amber, wheat and a pale ale?


----------



## Gerard_M (23/2/05)

Well the feedback has been positive so it looks like a goer.
As I said I will have all the details available at the end of March.
As a rough guide, I only use local grains (Joe Whites). The brewery is 100 metres from the growers markets so it makes sense to use locally produced ingredients. 
I use some imported hops as well as local offerings. White Labs yeasts only.Get ready to fill out a brew log that I will include with the entry details later. You don't have to fill in every square & if you don't have a ph meter don't worry.Single Infusion mash only.
Anything over 5% won't move quick enough for various reasons, mainly all of our regulars need their licence. Anybody that has any questions can come in for a Pilsner & a chat. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Ray_Mills (23/2/05)

Hi
Graham Sanders did the same thing in Townsville with there local micro brewery. It went very well from memory as i won with my Kolsh and I sent them my recipe and they made the beer. used the wrong yeast and changed the hops and at the end of the day it was not the same beer.
Then again part of the prize was 6 post mix kegs. Had to give Mel Robson from ESB one keg as he lent them to me. One keg leaked and went flat. I enjoyed the 4 remaining and it came at a great time over Xmas 2002.
I dont know how long the beer lasted at the brewery. If they made the beer as it should have been it might have lasted longer. Then again it was a nice prize.
It was my first time I had entered a State Comp and the best prize.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Bobby (23/2/05)

great comp. almost making me regret buy my spearfishing gear rather than buying some AG gear of you....
oh well next time... next paycheck maybe....


----------



## Linz (23/2/05)

Im in


----------



## Robert the gluten free brewer (6/3/05)

Gerard,
Its really nice to consider Gluten free beer, but you can't make an all grain gluten free bee using just an infusion mash.

The gelatinisation temperature of the gluten free grains is about 75C, so with an infusion mash, you either extract bugger all from your malt, or kill off all your enzymes at the gelatinising temperature.

You need to do Schmitz process decoction, for it to work.

Robert


----------



## nonicman (6/3/05)

Gerald,

Any idea on a date for entries?


----------



## Gerard_M (6/3/05)

Robert- I have been given a heap of info on Gluten Free Brewing, just haven't had time to read it. Bit of a bummer that a single infusion mash won't cut it. I will try a 22litre batch in the garage one day soon as I have a mate who is Gluten Intolerant & whinges continually about drinking water all the time.We make him feel better by reminding him his Liver is healthy.

Entry details will be available at the end of March. You can do some homework by coming in & trying a few of our beers. The competition will be open until June 30. That should give you enough time.
Cheers
Gerard


----------

